
Ask HN: Which futuristic companies are you excited about? - bharatkhatri14
I&#x27;ll list down some of the futuristic companies I&#x27;m excited about:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kernel.co&#x2F;
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ff.com&#x2F;
======
hkiely
TriNetX - is building a federated network for identifying patients out of
electronic medical records and writing protocols more effectively.

Recursion pharmaceuticals - has identified numerous compounds in preclinical
development on what seems to be a shoestring budget for a biotech company.

------
hkmurakami
Probably that supersonic business jet that Boeing(?) is making. It's got some
romance to it.

------
joefarish
Waymo - self driving cars will really change the dynamics of where we live and
work. Being able to climb into a private mobile office / mobile nap pod to
commute to work will be huge.

------
zzzzzzzza
arcimoto, I would describe it as soylent of transportation (though it's even
more niche than soylent), it's basically an electric three wheeler that can do
highway speeds. soylent optimized for meeting nutritional needs of an
invidividual with bare minimum of fuss, three wheeled elecric "motorcycle"
meets need to get somewhere (as cheaply as possible) with a sort of bare
minimum of safety XD, while meeting a "nutritonal" value by being electric and
a more natural form factor for majority of driving thats done.

------
stealthcat
koniku.io

Some biotech company who makes computer out of living biological neurons.

But so far they only show odor sensing technology. Not even demo of a neuron
computer able to do MNIST image classification.

~~~
arisAlexis
how could someone invest in this?

------
sanjeevkr
beyondmeat.com

this company makes protein from plants that tastes like meat. Their goal is to
reduce meat consumption which is a great resource sucker on the planet.

------
cdvonstinkpot
[https://numer.ai/](https://numer.ai/)

AI/ML for financial market data

